# arm rest improvments



## corvairbob (Dec 17, 2012)

last year we had a hyundai sonata hybrid. did not like the car so traded it for the cruze. one of the things i did like about the hyundai was the wide arm rests. the cruze is a bit short in that area. so has anyone modded these or are there after market door panels that have the arm rests wider than stock? or maybe even a cover that can be put on the top of the arm rest that grips better. the plastic they used is a bit slippery. thanks bp.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Not sure how it is with the leather seats but with cloth its already a tight fit as is. I kinda looked at the Camaro ones that appeared to be the same but they weren't. I shift soo much in the city that I grew a habit of resting my hand on the seat bolstering just where the console takes that sharp turn up to the shifter. On long trips down the turnpike I remember to extend it out. On the Legacy it extended out and up as well with a pinch hazard sign when it was out. I'll take pics in a sex to explain what i just said. It would be nice to have a longer/wider one but extended as is you lose assess to that back cup holder.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Not sure how it is with the leather seats but with cloth its already a tight fit as is. I kinda looked at the Camaro ones that appeared to be the same but they weren't. I shift soo much in the city that I grew a habit of resting my hand on the seat bolstering just where the console takes that sharp turn up to the shifter. On long trips down the turnpike I remember to extend it out. On the Legacy it extended out and up as well with a pinch hazard sign when it was out. I'll take pics in a sex to explain what i just said. It would be nice to have a longer/wider one but extended as is you lose assess to that back cup holder.


I think the OP is referring to the Doors, not the center console, though I do wish this was not "retractable"
I actually rest my arm on the window sill, not the arm rest


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah , Corvairbob Posted a thread ... Cool man , we will have to look into this further .
Come to think of it , not much is known about bigger arm rests on the door panels . 
You are welcome to mod your own .


----------



## corvairbob (Dec 17, 2012)

the door sill at the cat walk (window) are a bit to high for us. it would ne nice to locate some material that could grip your arms more while on the arm rests. maybe someone will find this stuff and post a link to it's location. i have been looking but i have not found anything yet.


----------

